# cath charge sheet



## sborpa (Feb 21, 2012)

Greetings all,

does anyone have a cath lab charge sheet they would be willing to share?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Feb 22, 2012)

We have one. Please send your email address.


----------



## Petisa (May 15, 2012)

Cyndi113 said:


> We have one. Please send your email address.



Cyndi - I would love to have a copy of it too if it's not too much of a problem.  Please email to cbh824@yahoo.com.

Thanks!
Carolina Hillman


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 16, 2012)

Carolina, 

it's on it's way.


----------



## em2177 (May 16, 2012)

I would very much appreciate a copy as well. THANK YOU! 

pandm2009@netzero.com


----------



## shirlee41 (May 18, 2012)

Cyndi , I would appreciate a copy of your cath charge sheet as well.  My email address is shirleehudgins@gmail.com. Thank you very much.


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 18, 2012)

Shirlee and Em2177, 

I just sent it out to you


----------



## judygraves (May 19, 2012)

Hi  Cindi
would you mind emailing me  a copy as well
much appreciated 
judygraves@charter.net


----------



## bda23054 (May 23, 2012)

Please email me a copy of the charge sheet as well.  Thank you!
bsherrer@lakeregional.com


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 23, 2012)

Judy and Bda23054, 

I just sent it to you.


----------



## cardiorookie (May 27, 2012)

*cath cheat sheet*

Cyndi, I work for a cardiology group and would like to have a copy too.
I am currently studying for the CPC and I have to obtain the referrals for the cath's and
sometimes the coder we have doesnt have time to help.

Thank you
Barbara
btcci@yahoo.com


----------



## yolanda036 (May 29, 2012)

Hello Cyndi,
May I have a copy also. My email is yolanda033@yahoo.com 

Thank you,


----------



## ACrase (May 31, 2012)

I would like a copy too if you have time. My email is amy.crase@osumc.edu
Thank you,
Amy


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 31, 2012)

Yolanda and Barbara, I sent the charge sheet to you yesterday. Amy, I'm just sending it now.


----------



## xmas1948 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Cath Charge and/or Cheat Sheet*

I know that it's now 4 years later, but I would appreciate any CPT coding instructions for Cath procedures and FFR. Thank you.    cruzndudesgramie@aol.com


----------



## tdbear612@yahoo.com (Feb 5, 2016)

*cath sheet*

I also would like a copy of the cath sheet.  I am hoping you still have one.  

Thank You

Nancy


----------



## heart123 (Feb 8, 2016)

*charge sheet*

can i have a cath charge sheet also please
thanks
jldmedicalbilling@yahoo.com thanks


----------



## heart123 (Feb 9, 2016)

*charge sheet*

can i have one also please jldmedicalbilling@yahoo.com thanks


----------

